
Google DNS 8.8.8.8/32 was hijacked for ~22min yesterday - lelf
https://twitter.com/bgpmon/status/445266642616868864
======
higherpurpose
I've stopped using Google's DNS a while ago and I've started using this:

[http://www.opennicproject.org/](http://www.opennicproject.org/)

------
xialeban
really?

